# RAW: 05/27/2010 W hartford Rez



## MR. evil (May 23, 2010)

Trev, o3jeff and I are planning on riding the Rez on Thurs afterwork: 5:00pm start, medium pace , starting from the main lot.


----------



## WoodCore (May 23, 2010)

Might join you guys.....Not sure what my schedule looks like this week but will try to make it there by 5pm.


----------



## mondeo (May 24, 2010)

Should be good for this.


----------



## MR. evil (May 24, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Should be good for this.



do you know how to get there?


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2010)

I've been itching to hit the Rez this year...


----------



## MR. evil (May 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've been itching to hit the Rez this year...



Does that mean you are joining us?


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2010)

Looks like a couple of the BSS crew might ride too.


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Does that mean you are joining us?



Not sure, but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## mondeo (May 26, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> do you know how to get there?


Umm, sort of?

I know where the area is, just not the starting point.


----------



## MR. evil (May 26, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Umm, sort of?
> 
> I know where the area is, just not the starting point.



We are meeting at the main visitors paking area inside the park. Assuming you come by rt 84 to the rt 4 exit, then Farmington Ave, the entrance to the Rez will be the left at the traffic light right after the bike shop. It's about 4 lights down Farmington from the 84 off ramp give or take.


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2010)

Not gonna make this ride.  My digestive system still hasn't recovered from my trip to Mexico....  And it's my Son's birthday, kinda forgot about that... :dunce:

Next time.


----------



## WoodCore (May 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Not gonna make this ride.  My digestive system still hasn't recovered from my trip to Mexico.... :dunce:
> 
> Next time.



Hopefully you didn't drink the water! :smash:


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Hopefully you didn't drink the water! :smash:



The resort supposedly treats all the water used there, so yeah I did drink the water.  I had plenty of mixed drinks with ice in them anyway, so the water was getting in me one way or the other.


----------



## WoodCore (May 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> The resort supposedly treats all the water used there, so yeah I did drink the water.  I had plenty of mixed drinks with ice in them anyway, so the water was getting in me one way or the other.



Purge the system and get ready to take advantage of the great weather that's predicted for the weekend.


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2010)

Woodcore, you in? 

Just want to know who to wait for.


----------



## WoodCore (May 27, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Woodcore, you in?
> 
> Just want to know who to wait for.




In!


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2010)

I'm still in, should be there by 4:45. Park at the end as usual?


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Not gonna make this ride.  My digestive system still hasn't recovered from my trip to Mexico



Thanks, if you did come I would have to figure out how up my game as to ride faster than you to keep in front of you or else pay the penalty for riding slow.


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm still in, should be there by 4:45. Park at the end as usual?



ya, at the end as usual. I should be there around the same time as long as 84 traffic thru Hartford doesn't really suck!


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> ya, at the end as usual. I should be there around the same time as long as 84 traffic thru Hartford doesn't really suck!



If I see you on 84 I will try and cut you off and brake check ya


----------



## Trev (May 27, 2010)

In...


----------

